# Df1224g parts



## Marks (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello, first post here. I'm trying to fiND a gib for the cross slide on my lathe. It's an old grizzly df1224g. Called grizzly and they say its a g1002 model ,though it says df1224g on the front.no parts available. Any help would be greatly appreciated.thanks


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 1, 2017)

Unless you can find an old machine for parts, you will have to make a gib and fit it.  What happened to the old one?


----------



## Marks (Mar 2, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Unless you can find an old machine for parts, you will have to make a gib and fit it.  What happened to the old one?


Thanks for the reply. The machine was in storage and some parts were removed. When I got it from my uncle and set it up I had to put the cross slide on but the gib is Mia.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 2, 2017)

Marks said:


> Thanks for the reply. The machine was in storage and some parts were removed. When I got it from my uncle and set it up I had to put the cross slide on but the gib is Mia.


No sample makes it more difficult, but still quite doable.  What was the original one made of?


----------



## Marks (Mar 2, 2017)

That I can't answer. I don't remember


----------

